# Termómetro con LEDs



## prextor (Oct 16, 2009)

Hola amigos.

¿creen ustedes que se pueda hacer un termometro para la temperatura del agua del auto ocupando la escala de led del lm3914 y la resistencia variable del bulbo del electroventilador.?

gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## alfsentra (Oct 16, 2009)

Creo que este tema tiene algo de parecido a mi tema.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/medidor-temperatura-25802/


----------



## prextor (Oct 16, 2009)

Si amigo se parecen pero no son iguales tu tienes un problema con la aguja de ta temperatura y yo quiero sable como usar las señal del bulbo en un lm3914.

que tengas suerte y gracuas por tu respuesta


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 16, 2009)

Amigo.. no sera Leds? Edita tu titulo porque asi no creo que muchos te ayuden


----------



## prextor (Oct 16, 2009)

Gracias por tu acotacion ;-)


----------



## alfsentra (Oct 16, 2009)

Sip, se parecen y por ese motivo pienso que es importante que los amigos entiendan que señal y como funciona los sensores de temp y que señal emiten. Lo de los leds me interesa para asi poner uno naranja cuando ya este pasado un poco del limite y el rojo como "warning" cuando ya esta "calentoso". 
*No estoy secuestrando el tema.


----------



## prextor (Oct 16, 2009)

Mira hasta donde yo se el bulbo de temperatura es de tipo ntc, su resistencia disminuye a medida que aumenta el calor, por eso mismo quiero ver la posibilidad de usar esa resistencoa variable como potencimetro que me modifique la señal enviada al pin 5 del lm3914 para que la barra de leds encianda a medida que suba la temperatura.

nota: ayer trate de hacerlo por por error y porque era tarde y de noche sin querer para a llevar el bulbo con el positivo de la bateria y queme el bulbo, asi que ahora ando con el electro prendido todo el rato, vere si puedo conseguir otro bulbo ojala no sea muy caro


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 16, 2009)

Hola.
Por casualidad no tienen el circuito que quieren medir.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

